# Journey to Disabled Catagory Domination



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Guys

I have frequented this forum for a number of years, for those that do not know me.

I am Paul, I have trained for the past 8 years (4 natural) I was always training to look half decent for holidays and health benefits.
Now I have now seen widespread Disabled categories within the different federations. I feel its my time to tear it up,

I decided to write a journal (DLTBB's fault ) and will update with progress and pictures and videos.

Bare in mind there was no point entering any kind of competition prior to this as I proved to my friends back in June when I was totally robbed of a placement and placed last in a first timers competition.

I aim to bring something special next year with an eye on winning every competition i decided to enter with the Saxon Classic being the first major one of the year 2016.

Now training, supplements & others..

Training: *Back *| *Chest* | *Glutes* | *Shoulders* | *Quads* | *Free-for-all* |

I don't follow any rep set range, when im done im done _  _

First 2 exercises I will always pyramid up to 1RM or 90% of, over as many sets as i see fit, usually around 7/8, this accounts for all training days except freeforall (depletion)

*Pyramid* - start off light with a weight u can do 10/12 reps with, then next set up the weight do 8/10 and so on untill u get to your 1 rep max.

After first 2 exercises your workout could be done and go home, but theres more...

I incorporate another 3 exercises with 3/4 sets of 8/10 reps, this this allows for strength and hypertrophy in one session.

So... Here we go.

*Back:* 
Deadlifts - (Pyramids explained above).
Bent Over Rows/Rack Pulls - (Pyramids explained above).
Pull Ups - 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps
Seated Row - 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps
Close Grip Lat pull down
Single Armed Rows.

*Chest:*
Flat Bench - (Pyramids explained above).
Incline Bench - (Pyramids explained above).
Flat Bench Machine 2inch Deficit - 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps
Peck Deck - 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps
Cable Flys (top,middle,bottom) - 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps
Dips - 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps

*Glutes:*
Straight Leg Deadlifts (Pyramids explained above).
Hamstring Curls - 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps
Variation of Curls - 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps
Seated Hammy Curls - 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps
Throw some abs in (weighted leg raises)

*Shoulders:*
Reverse Standing Shoulder Press - (Pyramids explained above).
Front Standing Shoulder Press - (Pyramids explained above).
Seated Shoulder Press - 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps
Reverse Flys - 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps
Lateral Raises - 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps

*Quads:*
Squats (Pyramids explained above).
Seated Leg press (Pyramids explained above).
Close Foot Leg Press (Pyramids explained above).
Leg Extensions - 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps
Hip Adductor - 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps
Hip Abductor - 3/4 sets of 8-10 reps







*Essential & Non Essential Supplements*





This is what "I" use, People will argue points for and against some... Oh Well 

*Essential* for Keto diet whether it be Medical Keto Diet, Targeted Keto Diet (*TKD*), Cyclinical Keto Diet (*CKD*)

*Potassium* -> 500mg Min a Day

*Magnesium* -> 500mg -> 1000mg a day

*Multi Vitamin* -> 1 a day

*Calcium* -> 500mg a day

*Vitamin C* -> 1000mg a day

*Vitamin D* -> 400mg+ a day

*Cod Liver* -> 3 softgells (Poundland jobbies)

*Non Essential* but good when following a Keto Diet and Weight Training.

*Taurine* (Keeps Potassium and Magnesium within the Cells, I take daily)

*Dandelion* Root (diuretic, waterloss)

*Creatine* (Most heavily researched supplement & proven to work, unlike others below)
*Marine* Chonodrotin (Joints)

*Glucosamate* (Joints)

*Cod Liver* (Joints)

*Vit B6*

*Sea Kelp* (Thyroid Health)

*Caffeine*

*Beta Alanine* (Allows for more reps due to slightly neutralizing lactic acid)

*Fat Burners*

*ECA* -> Ephedrine/Caffeine/Aspirin (Banned) or Ephedra/Caffeine/Aspirin (Ebay)

*Yohimbine HCL* -> Primaforce Yohimbine HCL only one I recommend)

*T3* -> Prescription only

*Clenbuterol* -> Prescription Only

*Steroids, PEDS:*











Now I am not a believer in more Tren more power, however I have tried it once and hated
the side effects, I believe diet is key in any which way shape or form along with water manipulation  
However I do like everyone else find it seriously hard to be 100% consistent which is something im working on.

*500mg Test E*, Max (Mal Tiger/Cidotest) This is the max i have used and now 3 weeks in
Peptides currently stacking
*HGH Fragment* - 500mg x 2 a day
*Ipamorelin *- Saturation dose (90mg) x 3 a day
*MOD Gr129* - Saturation (90mg) dose x 3 a day

A couple pics from past show, i literally blitzed this for 2 weeks prior to drop water id say i was on stage at 80% of what i shouldve been.























I have a FB page with articles relating to my diet CKD & some videos 

FB - paulsonline
www.paulsonline.co.uk
follow me on *Instagram @paulsonline


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Yep in for this..

whats your disability mate?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Plate said:


> Yep in for this..
> 
> whats your disability mate?


I have a twisted hip and artificial leg on my right side, along with only 1 working thumb and finger on my right hand


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

laup said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have frequented this forum for a number of years, for those that do not know me.
> 
> ...


Good luck with it, be good to see the improvements you've made.

Was in the show in the pictures that you believe you were robbed or another show?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Colin said:


> Good luck with it, be good to see the improvements you've made.
> 
> Was in the show in the pictures that you believe you were robbed or another show?


This was the Anglian Bodybuilding in June, 3 of the judges couldn't mark my on symmetry so din't mark me at all. 
I spoke with one of the judges outside at the end and she said, 2 of them (the judges) & the sponsor had me in at 3rd if not 2nd


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

laup said:


> This was the Anglian Bodybuilding in June, 3 of the judges couldn't mark my on symmetry so din't mark me at all.
> I spoke with one of the judges outside at the end and she said, 2 of them (the judges) & the sponsor had me in at 3rd if not 2nd


If that is you second from the right in the top picture then thats a disgrace.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

laup said:


> I have a twisted hip and artificial leg on my right side, along with only 1 working thumb and finger on my right hand


ah I see the prosthetic now mate missed it before as I didnt know witch one was you, you below knee?

your in great condition look forward to seeing how you get on!


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Colin said:


> If that is you second from the right in the top picture then thats a disgrace.


Yes unfortunately it is my man, so hopefully the level will grow for the disabled categories next year so theres atleast a bit of competition.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

looking good mate, good luck with this.

just checked your facebook page and saw you squatting, all things considering you make it look easy, i can see how this can be quite an awkward movement for you.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Plate said:


> ah I see the prosthetic now mate missed it before as I didnt know witch one was you, you below knee?
> 
> your in great condition look forward to seeing how you get on!


I have a underdeveloped right leg so i have a baby knee which is alot higher, the leg im wearing in the photos is my swimming leg, as it looks a bit more cosmetically pleasing


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wtf is that skinny dude doing on stage lol

looking well paul - you still squatting heavy ?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/PaulsOnline

couple vids i put on there today mate


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

added you to Instagram pal (thejackal6.0) impressive and inspiring log you have. Good to see you are living life to the max.

i look forward to reading your progress.

ps defo robbed at that show. My wife competed on two shows and was robbed blind. the owner of the show wife was competing looked like s**t and came second in her cat. I tend to see the small shows it who you know that gets you places..


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice, I will be following! Looking sick in the competition pics by the way.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

ILLBehaviour said:


> looking good mate, good luck with this.
> 
> just checked your facebook page and saw you squatting, all things considering you make it look easy, i can see how this can be quite an awkward movement for you.


Cheers fella , ive been messing about on that for a while, i would never personally call them squats though, so squits it is.

will be back to the smith from now on safer on my hip


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

in.
and following on insta.

:thumb


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

I will making a youtube channel for some better videos rather than the 15 seconds you get on Instagram soon.

As of Wednesday I decided to give a lil protocol a go...

I very much hate Clen but my friend just gave me some 20mcg tabs so I will be raising 20mcg every 3 days as i cannot handle the tremor and i have to do micro soldering and precision s**t at work.

Anyhow with clen u absolutely must supplement taurine and potassium and drink s**t loads of water (i do 6-8L daily) Clen depletes taurine within the heart and causes unneeded stress so top it up, potassium stops cramps

Taurine added with first 2 shakes of the day and 500mg of potassium.

Protcol
20mcg clen ED raised 20mcg every 3 days for 14 days.
50mcg T3 taking when caffiene isnt present (so dont take with coffee!)

500mcg HGH Frag x 2
Yohimbine raising up to (17.5mg one dose) PM before 2nd gym/sauna session.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, should be an interesting journal. Look great in the competition pics


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

laup said:


> *I very much hate Clen *but my friend just gave me some 20mcg tabs so I will be raising 20mcg every 3 days as i cannot handle the tremor and i have to do micro soldering and precision s**t at work.


How do you feel on clen mate? Would you not consider Ephedrine?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

BTS93 said:


> How do you feel on clen mate? Would you not consider Ephedrine?


I do ECA my man, but i would not do ECA and clen together as they fight for same receptor and can play havok with your heart where as clen and yohimbine alternate between A+B work synergistic together


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

laup said:


> I do ECA my man, but i would not do ECA and clen together as they fight for same receptor and can play havok with your heart where as clen and yohimbine alternate between A+B work synergistic together


Thanks for that buddy.

How do you find ECA? Considering it eventually. Can you still have pre-workout with ECA?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

If you have clen in your system it advised not to do ECA most people would wait 3 days after stopping Clen before starting ECA for the clen to leave your system.

ECA with a black coffee is by far one of the best pre workouts my man  TBH i get more from the synthetic form called EPHEDRA than proper Ephedrine.

Diamond Labs ECA 30 on ebay £26 are very good.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

few videos


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking strong in them videos mate, good work


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Bit of shoulders this morning, creeping back up to my 1rm, i got 100kg reverse standing press in


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

edited


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

i know the two dudes in the pose off with you

as one person said the skinny dude i did think he was mad when said doing a show and was ready and he seemed so confident and speak of it now how good he done

hes also the whiteist person i know and think he said he only put tan on the day

the one two right of him got 4th but did not look hes best seen him much better

but looking at them pics you was robbed to not finish top 3 let alone dead last thats just an outrage

i went to hurcules show this year in colchester and had disabled cat should look inot in mark smith won that day hears link to hes facebook seems to be making name for himself

https://www.facebook.com/MarksmithBB/?ref=ts&fref=ts

also good luck and hope goes well your in good shape and should do well


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

i will be following this your smashing it mate! unbelievable work! following you on insta aswel for a bit of motivation :thumbup1:


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

inspirational bro, keep going your doing well


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad to see you back on this journal mate


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Do you have an example keto diet that you use? Would be interesting to see what you have


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

SwollNP said:


> Do you have an example keto diet that you use? Would be interesting to see what you have


 Hey mate i follow a CKD which allow 6 days of keto (high fat and protein) and 1 days ( high carb low fat)

I usually just eat as much meat and green veg and nuts as i want during the week, drink 6+ litres of water a day, and eat what ever i want beyond reason on the 1 days off.

however if by the book for someone @ 90kg on the carb up day u would want around 900g of carbs during the 24 hours and no more than 90g fat ,

I usually keep protien at 200g and fill the rest with fat from cashews , cream almond, olive oil, coc oil walnuts, peanuts etc


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Adz said:


> Glad to see you back on this journal mate


 yeah had a lil x mas break my man as we all do, full force from next week, just getting mentally prepared now, we have a lil promo video being made next weekend for the category,

I will be travelling to ultimate fitness in birmingham for filming  hopefully it turns out ok.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

We got together with a tv production company to do a full feature documentary on disabled body building, here is a little bit josh did recording behind the scenes.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

laup said:


> Hey mate i follow a CKD which allow 6 days of keto (high fat and protein) and 1 days ( high carb low fat)
> 
> I usually just eat as much meat and green veg and nuts as i want during the week, drink 6+ litres of water a day, and eat what ever i want beyond reason on the 1 days off.
> 
> ...


 How many grams of meat do you eat each day? do you eat lean meat like turkey and chicken or is mince meat both beef and turkey mince ok?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

UlsterRugby said:


> How many grams of meat do you eat each day? do you eat lean meat like turkey and chicken or is mince meat both beef and turkey mince ok?


 I aim for 180/200g protein a day fella, mince beef turkey is fine, but i eat it all salmon, cod, makeral, beef, turkey, chicken thigh, chicken legs, sirloing steaks and even lamb


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

laup said:


> I aim for 180/200g protein a day fella, mince beef turkey is fine, but i eat it all salmon, cod, makeral, beef, turkey, chicken thigh, chicken legs, sirloing steaks and even lamb


 if you dont mind could you post a typical day diet?

Do you use these for cutting and bulking?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

6 egg spinach omelet,
protien, shake with nuts (cashews walnuts or almonds),
tuna salad with full fat mayo
protien shake with nuts,
steak, with asparagus, green beans, anything green drenched in olive oil.
protien shake and nuts or tbl spoon peanut butter

if im hungry i snack on nuts really


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

laup said:


> 6 egg spinach omelet,
> protien, shake with nuts (cashews walnuts or almonds),
> tuna salad with full fat mayo
> protien shake with nuts,
> ...


 i assume this is for cutting only. I would be starving all the time on that diet


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

UlsterRugby said:


> if you dont mind could you post a typical day diet?
> 
> Do you use these for cutting and bulking?


 yeah this would be for recomp mate, i have a 24 hour period of eating everything in sight  usually 6pm friday - untill 6pm sat or sat through to sunday


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

TBH if u snack on nuts u wont be hungry fella


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Dropped alot of fat since xmas, 5 days fully depleted, some saggy skin yet to retract. Hopefully when i stop the yohi.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

laup said:


> Dropped alot of fat since xmas, 5 days fully depleted, some saggy skin yet to retract. Hopefully when i stop the yohi.
> 
> View attachment 120766


 Any update on this mate? its a good journal so far :thumb:


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Heres another 1 week later fully depleted 5 weeks to go now


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

The tyre is tightening lol, now started t3 clen and yohi

t3 @ 75mcg ed, clen up to 80mcg ed, yohimbine 20mg ed pm


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

started using leg press again, have a break from squatting


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Few snaps from show at saxon classic on sunday,

i didnt place but i qualified for british finals, roll on 10 weeks,

would like to see how i scored @Pscarb if u can bust out the score card maybe


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

looking awesome mate, well done.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the score cards are held by the PCA not me mate, i was head judge but i didn't add the scores up buddy


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

laup said:


> I have a twisted hip and artificial leg on my right side, along with only 1 working thumb and finger on my right hand


 And you still look better than most on here... :thumb


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Haha cheers guys. Ill get my scores and see how i done.

10 weeks to turn it on for the british finals


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> the score cards are held by the PCA not me mate, i was head judge but i didn't add the scores up buddy


 as u were there Paul

other than condition what do i need to work on?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)




----------

